# The dog we love to hate. Pit bulls continued.



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

You obviously did a LOT of work on this... thank you for sharing it all! I want to say one thing, and then I'll move on. I just think calling people stupid could be done with nicer words... ignorant, dense, etc.

Anyway, I cannot tolerate pit bulls either. I think that in the dog world, they are the ugliest dogs... both inside and out. I believe they have no place in society, and breeding them needs to be banned so the breed becomes extinct. That is my dream. I get so upset at the shelters here: there are so many pits and pit mixes that take up all the kennel space. I don't understand what makes them put other breeds or mixes down because of no room, and keep all the bad ones in the shelter. It just doesn't make sense to me.

Every couple - few weeks, we hear about another dog attack. It is ALWAYS pit bulls or pit mixes. Why can't people get that through their heads? There is an aspca commercial on tv where they went and took fighting pits away from someone. Yes, they were treated very badly, but then the announcer says.. ".... they can be adopted into loving homes." and it shows a pic of a child with a dog. Really? Adopted? Fighters? That's just crazy thinking. 

Ok, I could go on and on about how much I hate pits, but I won't... I have better things to do with my time.

Thanks for doing all the work!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

There is a flaw in your reasoning. 
Now I'm a poodle owner, but also a professional groomer and trainer for many years. Your acting like it's the BREED that is the issue, it's not. Once that breed is banned, guess what? Same people are going to get cane Corso, doggo argentino, etc. 
So it's just the popularity and the type of people who want it. Doesn't help that they naturally have a stronger jaw so their bites do more damage. But I would take a well bred pitty or staffy over many other breeds anyday. Most genetically sound examples of the breed are nice to train, just want to play tug, . 
Where I grew up in northern bc everyone owned a " Rottweiler" I say that with quotes cause they were not well bred, they were all black and tan with tail cut off, we had constant issues with aggressive dogs going out of their way to come after us. Even had one come to our acreage in it's own and wouldn't let any of us out of house. I had to use a baseball glove to cover the muzzle if attacking dog to shove it off the 8 ft deck drop off ( no railing).
So after that I used to hate Rottweiler. Then I house sat for a breeder. And discovered the difference in truly well bred dogs. 

And as a groomer I have to say they're are way way way more bites from little Yorkie/ schnauzer/ Shihtzu/ shepherds/ whatever. But people are not obsessing over the breed to actually make note of them. But the little breeds outbite the big ones. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I still think it’s the breed. At some point something just snaps in their head and then a dog or child is killed or mauled. 

I’ll compare it to another breed I’ve had experience with. Chihuahuas. They tend to bond with only one person in a household. They are vicious if someone comes near their person. (People let it go because they are tiny and they think it’s cute). Chi’s can have many different neuroticisms. Even the best bred. It is an innate flaw. They, however get away with much more than a pit because of their size. Their behavior would never be allowed if the were 40-80 lbs. 

I think pits are truly different than the rest of the dog world, and shoul only be owned by people who are extremely experienced with breeds who are very strong willed, and like to fight, go against the rules, guard their owner with enough aggression to kill, etc. They truly are different. The saying “don’t bite the hand that feeds you” doesn’t seem to apply to them. They could be with an owner 5 years or more, and a simple challenge turns into a fight for life. 

My downstairs neighbor had a pit, and if I dared to come out of my door when he was outside, (at least on a leash, TG), he would immediately run towards me in an extremely aggressive way. The owner could barely hang on to his leash, and too many times almost drug his owner with him. Their household had a baby. OMG! I was so afraid for my safety I turned him into
Every place I could think of. Police, animal control, and the board of directors here. They moved out in the middle of the night before animal control could come take that dog away the next day. And mind you, I was not the only person this dog was aggressive towards. Many, many others. They’ve just got their own agenda. I have met pit bulls who were sweet. But only for a while. I agree with the OP here. Leave them.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> “Pit Bull Lovers” CAN JUST KEEP THEIR BULL**** TO THEMSELVES.
> I get tired of hearing how YOUR pit bull is a lover and “licks you to death”.
> Your dog doesn’t “LOVE” you…
> Your dog isn’t “kissing” you…
> ...


*Holy Sh!t! You sound like some kind of a nut. How very rude and insulting your post is! Calm down and get a grip. *


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> *There is a flaw in your reasoning. *
> Now I'm a poodle owner, but also a professional groomer and trainer for many years. Your acting like it's the BREED that is the issue, it's not. Once that breed is banned, guess what? Same people are going to get cane Corso, doggo argentino, etc.
> So it's just the popularity and the type of people who want it. Doesn't help that they naturally have a stronger jaw so their bites do more damage. But I would take a well bred pitty or staffy over many other breeds anyday. Most genetically sound examples of the breed are nice to train, just want to play tug, .
> Where I grew up in northern bc everyone owned a " Rottweiler" I say that with quotes cause they were not well bred, they were all black and tan with tail cut off, we had constant issues with aggressive dogs going out of their way to come after us. Even had one come to our acreage in it's own and wouldn't let any of us out of house. I had to use a baseball glove to cover the muzzle if attacking dog to shove it off the 8 ft deck drop off ( no railing).
> ...



With hysteria, there usually is a flaw. And what kind of source do those statistics come from? Is it legit? Do they also have an agenda? Does anyone really know? No doubt in my mind that many dog bites and terrible ones come from this type of dog. But as you said Itza, there are plenty of other breeds that have bitten and killed people. Why is the hysteria reserved for only this kind of "breed?" Because of potentially flawed statics that no one can verify? 

Owners of dogs that bite, regardless of breed or breed type need to be held accountable and punished severely. Period. Banning pit bulls is not likely going to make much, if any difference. 

The feeling of hate toward an animal is something I can't compute in my mind. And to see a member here projecting that hatred of an animal onto humans is jaw dropping and scarier quadrupled. :afraid:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

https://bestfriends.org/stories-blo...hree-vicktory-dogs-and-one-incredible-journey


For all the grim statistics, take a look at Michael Vick's dogs after they were adopted and cared tenderly for. This is not meant for you, Eric, as I see you're out of your head with hatred. That in itself is very unfortunate indeed. This is for people with a heart and mind that can bend and see a different picture along with the negative...for people who will read and look at pictures.


----------



## Camilla C. (May 30, 2020)

I'm a small dog owner, and personally I don't love pitbulls in general (nor I intend to ever get one of them since I prefer much more easier breeds that will allow me to chill out a bit when I have them on leash), but I would not stigmatize this kind of dogs in any way: I do have friends that love the breed and have throughly studied and bred it for years so I have grown to admire them in some ways. Pitbulls are great sporting dogs, that can perform in an amazing variety of disciplines that are not accessible to other "normal" dogs. They are extremely athletic and powerful: a female pitbull owned by a breeder that I know kept a toy in her mouth and hanged from a tree suspended only by the force of her jaw for like 2 hours when she was almost 9 y.o. They are super dogs in many aspects but they are also extremely misunderstood by the majority of the people and the press. In my opinion, the first and main problem with this breed is that pitbulls tend to attract the wrongest people: people that get them trying to compensate their lack of something (maybe we could ask Freud about what 'something' is) with their "bad and dangerous dog" attitude and fame, or people that get them without being conscious that they are not like any other normal dog. AT ALL. When you get a well bred American pitbull, you must know that your dog will have an extremely high predatory instinct that will drive in whenever something small, fast and noisy (little kids, cats or small dogs are just like that) run in front of its nose making them desiring to chase it and possibly kill it (children are often bite for this very reason). In addiction to this, you will have to know that pitbulls do not get along with others dogs: they are genetically bred to dislike them so even if you choose a pair male+female you can never be 100% sure that they won't attack each other in the future. A friend of a friend had a litter of purebred APT and the male puppies attacked each other at three months old: he is an experienced breeder and when I asked him why it happened he said that events like these are completely normal in the brees. All the thing I've said so far are not facts that depend on how these dogs are risen as puppies or on how much love/time/efforts you spend in educate them: these traits are deeply linked to their genetics and are unavoidable, so you can never eradicate them but only trying to keep'em at bay trying to prevent any kind of dangerous situations. For these reasons, pitbulls do need an extremely responsible owner that knows the breed and what he/she will get in order to make their incredible qualities go shine minimizing the negative ones. Since they are very powerful dogs with very strong jaws (although weighting around 20-25kg), Pitbulls are not dogs that can be walked lighthearedly around the block with absolute ease or, worse, off leash: with them you need to stay aware of your surroundings every time or sooner or later someone might get hurt. You need to worry and be sure that the leash you have chosen is strong enough to hold them when they pull, that the command "leave it" is well taught, and you need also to know that you could never get the chance to take your beloved dog at a friend's house if this friend has another dog on his/her own (think about deciding to go living together with your bf/gf that has another dog). Said that, we should also agree to the fact that any dog can possibly bite (and that every larger dog breed can also hypothetically kill us with relative ease): they are animals that act according to instincts and that live in a world made of smells, sounds and mimics that we could never fully understand. Since dogs don't recognize the categories of good and evil, whenever a dog attacks, bites or growls, humans should always search for a rational reason that will be present almost every time although hidden to us.
By the way Labradors and not pitbulls are nowadays the breed that is responsible of the highest percentage of bites on humans. 


Love, a mini-dachshund owner from italy


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This thread includes time consuming research and very thoughtful observations from several viewpoints. Alas, pitbull discussions tend to become argumentative. Therefore, we are stopping the discussion on its current high note.


----------

